# Guess the violinist.



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Fprokvc2-ccm-bias3-oz
 Prokofiev violin concerto written by a teenager. Hint: the soloist is not Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am confused by the name of the composer.

You say Prokofiev , the link says otherwise.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Ivan Sokolnikov uploaded the file so he is the source of the post. The music was composed by Prokofiev.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I see, will start again now.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

You are from the Netherlands? Then you know the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

leostokes said:


> You are from the Netherlands? Then you know the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam.


If that's a hint: it could be Jaap van Zweden?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

That is not a hint. Be careful though. The question is a trick question.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a hint. It is the same violin soloist heard in the Tchaikovsky finale:

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Ftchaikovsky-102-strings-qlsv2


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Question: why are you doing this to us?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

To generate listens to Ivan Sokolnikov on soundcloud.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

leostokes said:


> To generate listens to Ivan Sokolnikov on soundcloud.


He a relative of yours?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

I will answer that later. Here is the story. Sokolnikov posted Beethoven Country Dance on soundcloud on April 17. The post was immediately removed because of a complaint that it was a copyright violation of material owned by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Sokolnikov protested the ban and was successful. His Beethoven Country Dance

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Fbeethoven-country-dance
 has been reinstated.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

These are just MIDI files, aren't they?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

So "who is the violinist" is a trick question. The answer is, you see, that there is no violinist. The music performance including the violin solo was created on the computer.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

It sounds like a slightly off key accordion.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Midi is used but much more is involved. The goal is to create a worthwhile performance.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

A slightly off key accordion would not be banned and claimed to violate a copyright.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't see this as doing anyone any favors. The trick question comes across as misleading and the synthesizer music is IMO grating. Not to mention the ulterior motives of this and 2 other similar posts. IMO, this isn't the place to 'litigate' this issue.


----------

